# Touren am Lago D' Iseo



## haubentaucher21 (10. April 2006)

Hallo Bikergemeinde,

es gab zwar schon mal einen Thread zu dem Thema, leider aber keine Antworten. Deshalb versuche ich es jetzt nochmal, es muß doch jemanden geben, der schon mal am Iseo-See zum Biken war...

Gruß
Haubentaucher


----------



## homerjay (11. April 2006)

Hallo,
das ist schon ein paar Jahre her, deswegen habe ich das nicht mehr so präsent. Wir waren damals am Ostufer. Wir haben unsere Touren anhand der Kompaß-Karte (Tre Valli Bresciani oder so ähnlich) geplant. War ganz nett. Mit ein bischen Entdeckergeist kannst Du dort bestimmt ein paar gute Trails finden. Auf der Insel im See kannst Du auch biken (außer Sonntags), dort gibt es auch ein paar nette Trails.
Wie gesagt, schon ein paar Jahre her...
Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevan (11. April 2006)

Hallo,

bin nur mal am Iseosee "vorbeigefahren". Also auf einer Tour von Lizzola über Maninapass, Angolo Terme nach Marone und rauf nach Zone. War zwar landschaftlich schön, aber hat eigentlich nur Straßen da gehabt. Fürs Rennrad sehr interessant, fürs Bergrad haben wir da nix besonders bemerkenswertes befahren.


----------

